# Dubai Angelrute mitnehmen?



## Huchenfreak (25. März 2004)

hallo ich fliege vom 5.4 bis zum 15.4 nach Dubai wer konnte dort schon mal Angelerfahrungen machen?Lohnt es sich eine Rute einzupacken?Viele Grüße Matthias


----------



## tamandua (25. März 2004)

*AW: Dubai Angelrute mitnehmen?*

Das kommt vor allem darauf an wie und wo du angeln möchtest.Denkst du an Big-Game oder an einen Versuch vom Strand und Molen etc. aus? Bekannte von mir haben da mal vom Ufer aus einen bunten Fang gehabt, allerdings kein Fisch größer als 50cm.In Sachen Big-Game kann ich dir leider nicht weiterhelfen. Ich würde auf jeden Fall eine Rute mitnehmen, zum angeln ,,für zwischen durch'' lohnt es sich auf jeden Fall, wenn du nicht auf die ganz Großen aus bist.


----------

